# J. G. Vos on the Larger Catechism as a subordinate authority



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 3, 2021)

Why are the Scriptures our only rule of faith and obedience?

The Scriptures are our only rule of faith end obedience because as the written word of God they are unique and infallible, and therefore no other rule of faith and obedience may be placed alongside of them.

This principle of course does not rule out such subordinate standards as the [Westminster] Larger Catechism itself, which present not another rule in addition to Scripture, but merely a systematic summary of whet Scripture teaches. The Larger Catechism, for example, is a legitimate rule of faith and obedience only because, and only so far as, it is faithful to the teachings of the Scriptures. It possesses no inherent authority of its own.

For the reference, see J. G. Vos on the Larger Catechism as a subordinate authority.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

